# Pigeon flies??



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi, I was just wondering what pigeon flies are and how to get rid of them. I have heard a little of them, but I am not quite sure. Thanks for any info!
Stacie


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They are about the size of a normal fly and also look similar but they are flat and very hard!

I used my normal pigeon spray to get rid of them when they came in on a rescue.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Check out this link:

http://creatures.ifas.ufl.edu/livestock/pigeon_fly.htm


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They seem to move sideways and you might get a peak of them moving in and out of the feathers in that mode. If disrupted, they'll go for a human's hair, had to swat one from my head where it tried to jump to. My vet says one tried to get into his beard  . Yuk. Good luck, creepy little things, but fixable.

fp


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I have seen those disgusting things on my birds when they come out from behind the feathers and seem to run to a different spot. I used to think they were spiders until I noticed they were different. I hate those things and i'm sure my birds do too! Has anyone effectively gotten rid of them? I am thinking of getting some Ectiban D. 
Thanks,
Stacie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pigeonmania said:


> Thanks for the info! I have seen those disgusting things on my birds when they come out from behind the feathers and seem to run to a different spot. I used to think they were spiders until I noticed they were different. I hate those things and i'm sure my birds do too! Has anyone effectively gotten rid of them? I am thinking of getting some Ectiban D.
> Thanks,
> Stacie



Hi Stacie,

Check this link out:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11211&highlight=pigeon+flies

There is a link in the resource section to the main pij supply houses as well.

Just make sure you cover the eyes & nares (nostrils) so that nothing gets in there. You can cut a sock off @ arch or staple two 4x4 gauze pads on three sides to fashion a hood for the pij. Make sure to treat the living area as well, allowing dust to settle or spray to dry before returning birds to area.

You can also sprinkle some diatomaceous earth around the living area to aid w/parasites in general.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> They seem to move sideways


I hadn't realised that they did that although I was aware that they seemed to slide out from under the feathers rather than move like normal flies.

Fortunately I have only had to deal with them twice.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> I hadn't realised that they did that although I was aware that they seemed to slide out from under the feathers rather than move like normal flies.
> 
> Fortunately I have only had to deal with them twice.
> 
> Cynthia


LOL, Cynthia, that's why I said they "seem to move sideways"....can't really say for sure. I see them in the Overpass flock, while I haven't seen them as consistently w/the ferals who tend to roost in more open spots.

I see them almost gliding "sideways" between the feathers, but it's so fast that they appear and dissappear in the feathers, that I'm not really quite sure. Just one of those topics that you don't necessarily want to be an "expert" on  !

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmania said:


> Thanks for the info! I have seen those disgusting things on my birds when they come out from behind the feathers and seem to run to a different spot. I used to think they were spiders until I noticed they were different. I hate those things and i'm sure my birds do too! Has anyone effectively gotten rid of them? I am thinking of getting some Ectiban D.
> Thanks,
> Stacie


I have a spray that kills them very efficiently, mites, lice and pigeon flies..

It's the Travipharma Antisect 2000, from Global pigeon supplies. It really knocks them dead before they can get away.


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all the great information! I'll have to try some of that stuff! Hopefully I won't have to encounter those bugs ever again!

Another question: How do you guys clean up the loads of feathers during moulting? I just get down on my hands and knees and try to pick up as many as I can. This is so exhasting! Any better ways or ideas??
Thanks,
Stacie


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

And one more: What would you recommend to help keep bull snakes out?!? There have been atleast 3-4 snakes that I know of that have gotten into my loft and ate eggs or even killed my youngsters. I have resorted to kill those snakes caught in the act. I have snake-proofed as much as I can, but was wondering if there are other ways or some powder or spray that would keep them away?? Thanks much!
Stacie


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Reduce*

The wire size and plug all holes. Good luck.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

A concrete floor with the "mudsill" and 1/4" wire embedded in floor. Don't have to fully embed mudsill, but wrap the wire stock underneath so that it is imbedded. This will help w/all nocturnal predators and snakes alike.

fp


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

I'll definately try all of your suggestions to keep those critters out! No more snakes !
Thanks,
Stacie


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Flies*

Where you able to get rid of them?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, well..they crawl sideways, because they are a kind of Lice.  

They have no relation fo 'Flys' as such, and enjoy an entirely different life cycle, which does not include a pupae stage. They feed on the blood of whom they bite, and, tend to be exclusive to Pigeons, or, sometimes some few other kinds of Birds if desperate for a meal.

These are among the few extant surviveing kinds of very ancient flying Lice ( most all other extant forms of Lice having long ago forsaken their Wings, even as Ants in their way, being wingless Wasps, have forsaken theirs, but for some special occasionsin the case of Ants, where some are born with Wings to fly off and begin new Colonies,) who likely have been with Birds continuously through their prototypic emergence before or among the various Theropod forms who posessed feathered limbs and bodies, or, since the advent of those feathered Birdlike forms from which Birds are infered to have arisen, anyway.

With a little patience and good reflexes, one may catch these Lice in ones finger tips and kill them in fully HOT tap water by immersion. They are very hard to kill otherwise.

Their eggs, which hatch at liesure with no particular attentions of their parents, tend to resemble either a dark or pale seed, about the size of a Milo seed, and will sometimes be found in the Nests of the Birds, or where they roost. The eggs of these Lice do not occur on the Birds themselves, or, if they do, soon fall off.

If you do elect to use any sort of pesticide, please do be very careful to protect your Bird's face and eyes from any exposure to it. Lest you sicken, injure or kill your Bird with the pesticide.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmania (Oct 17, 2004)

upcd said:


> Where you able to get rid of them?


I haven't seen any snakes now for a while so hopefull I did! I still have to get some bug killer for those lice things 

Stacie


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

cyro51 said:


> They are about the size of a normal fly and also look similar but they are flat and very hard!
> 
> I used my normal pigeon spray to get rid of them when they came in on a rescue.
> 
> Cynthia



Haha yes they are very hard.I remember when I first had them.I tried to kill one by stompping on him.Didnt work at all they also move very very fast.You can get a spray from jedds that works really good.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

I live in Pennsylvania. Would I have problems with pigeon flies? Thanks.
Visit my site. 
http://www.freewebs.com/pigeonkid/


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Parasites pretty much know no boundaries in demographics or locations...so yes, you could have a problem with these bugs.

Sevin dust, permethrin sprays, or any good anti insecticide from one of the pigeon houses should relieve your problems


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Hello*

Brad, you and your bird take a nice picture.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you Debbie

I decided to post a picture of myself again to show the others and to support Tracie's idea to show our other members who I am. I've shared this picture before but it's been a long time and there are very many new members since then

That is my lovely young hen, Lucy on my shoulder...who's name was voted on because of Daryl's (pigeonmama's) suggestion.


----------



## pigeonkid1046 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey thanks for the advice Brad. I invested in some scalex spray which kills all bugs on pigeons. Thanks once again.
Visit my site 
http://www.freewebs.com/pigeonkid/


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*popcorn nose*

how many times do pigeons lay eggs in 1 year??? i have plenty of english carriers that was given to me by my uncle and i want to give it to others... i have 27 carriers here abd im planning to give about 15 carriers... just email me if u want.. thanks!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Popcorn Nose,


Where are you?


Too, you may wish to put your mention under the 'Birds for sale or adoption' heading so it may be more likely seen, than here in a Hippoboscidae ( flying Louse) thread...

I think six times a year is certainly possible for some if conditions are good and they are in the mood...that is, six clutches of two, and incubateing, hatching, and raising the Babys.

Thatsa lotta work though for them...



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here are a couple of the best photos I've seen of pigeon flies that were posted on the NYCPRC site by one of the members:

http://nycprc.org/images/Parasites/Pigeon_flies-AM.jpg

Just thought it would be good to include here  

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ugly little devils, aren't they.

Maggie


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*popcorn nose*

what can i do to be able to feed my pigeons on what we call "pigeon pellets?" coz i think that they lost their appetite when i fed them "mixed seeds.." that's why i was forced to give them cooked rice and i think that they like it.. the thing that bothers me is that, they look thin and im worried coz they have eggs right now and i think they need energy to give heat to the eggs.. im also worried that if the eggs are already hatched, they'll feed the rice to the chicks... is rice a good food for pigeons?? can u help me... thanks! 

im sorry if im flooding but i need replies... thank you for your kind consideration...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Popcornose, 

You say that your birds have lost their appetite from eating seeds...why do you say this? This could be a symptom of something going on when birds stop eating.

Cooked rice isn't very nutrionally sound for pigeons. Uncooked rice isn't either but it is in some of the pigeon mixes in a small percentage. They just can't survive and be healthy on rice alone-cooked or not.

Try introducing the pellets to them and see if they will eat them. It may take awhile if they are not used to seeing them but they should eat them in time if you are persistant. Seeds should still be provided too however because this is their staple diet.


----------

